

Sailfish OS - markprovan
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2012/11/21/jolla-details-sailfish-os-a-look-at-its-unique-multitasking-menu-and-personalization-features/?fromcat=all

======
corporalagumbo
Shit that looks cool. Like Metro without all the ugly frumpy bits. Very sleek
and futuristic, like the whole interface is sliding on sheets of tinted glass.

~~~
moondowner
Actually more like MeeGo Harmattan + BB10. Love the interface.

------
jff
Yet another re-skinned Linux, if you dig far enough.

~~~
e12e
As Stallman is fond of (rightly) remarking: Linux is not an operating system.

I wonder if this (if it will ever be released as Free software), Unity, some
other Gnome or Plasma Active/mobile will be the first _real_ alternative to
Linux/Android...

I'd love to have something with Linux+Android hw support and powersavings, but
with at different software stack on top of the kernel...

~~~
mkr-hn
> _As Stallman is fond of (rightly) remarking: Linux is not an operating
> system._

"Linux" is commonly used as a brand for the ecosystem of bits, media, and
community around the kernel. It makes sense as a default meaning, so that's
how most people use it.

~~~
pjmlp
Sure, but those people should learn how to say it properly.

~~~
mkr-hn
Fortunately, Linus won't insult me for preferring a different pronunciation.
I'll use his pronunciation if I ever have the opportunity to speak to (or
around) him.

~~~
steevdave
Iirc, Linus doesn't care about calling it Linux v GNU/Linux

~~~
mkr-hn
That's the joke. Stallman acolytes tut-tut any usage of "Linux" that isn't
referring to the kernel. The rest of the world happily uses the term for all
contexts with no confusion. In fact, talking about the kernel is the _only_
time it could be confusing. We have "Linux kernel" for that lone source of
confusion.

The Linux kernel is at the center of the Linux ecosystem. The Linux ecosystem
has many Linux distributions based on the Linux kernel. Words are flexible,
and language has tools to deal with confusion.

~~~
e12e

      > The Linux ecosystem has many Linux distributions based on the Linux kernel.
    

There are many operating system distributions that run the Linux kernel. But
something like Debian/kFreebsd or illumos are in many ways quite similar to
other distributions like Ubuntu -- without running on Linux.

The Linux kernel is a tremendously important piece of the Free software world
we live in -- but it isn't a userland -- and I don't understand why people
that actually _understand_ the difference gets so worked up about it.

The GNU userland is important. The Gnome project is important. Xorg is
important. The Apache foundation software is important. I don't see why people
insist on labelling these things "Linux".

The GNU name actually makes sense: GNU's not unix. But it's close. You can
compile GNU software and run it on Microsoft Windows. Or under OS X. _GNU_ is
a platform. Sort of.

~~~
mkr-hn
"GNU/Linux" is clunky. And I'm badgered with it any time I use the much less
clunky "Linux." The people pushing the RMS-approved term hardest have no
concept of presentation, and it turns people off of listening. I would be
instantly associated with the worst pushers of the term if I started using it,
so it's a nonstarter.

Edit: GNU would get more attention if the FSF partnered with major Linux
distribution vendors to give GNU a prominent placement in installers,
documentation, and marketing. RMS peeing a line at the unmarketable
"GNU/Linux" is only going to alienate people.

~~~
pjmlp
Debian

~~~
mkr-hn
I meant an actual partnership, with co-branding and everything. A mention of
GNU buried in a page most people aren't going to look at won't have the
desired effect. Look at the website for any convention and you'll see what I
mean. For example: <http://www.e3expo.com/splash/>

And hopefully it'll work better than this:
[http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/29/linux-car-first-to-
crash-...](http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/29/linux-car-first-to-crash-at-
indianapolis-500/)

------
lotso
I like the idea of gestures driving the UI, but the demo video seemed a little
unintuitive.

~~~
rimantas
"a little"? You are being generous there :)

------
e12e
Strange that they (for now) keep the UI closed source. Still, as far as I can
figure out the kernel (Linux) and the OS core (Mere[1]) is Free software.

[1] <http://merproject.org/>

~~~
mkr-hn
What's strange about keeping the UI source closed?

~~~
e12e
Keeping it open would be one way to differentiate against iOS and Windows
Mobile? And I can't see what they gain from keeping it closed, really. Perhaps
it is fear of fragmentation ?

------
cocoflunchy
This video of a hands on demonstration looks very confusing...
<http://youtu.be/_c_BqnR_vAM>

Is there really room for yet another mobile operating system ?

~~~
rimantas
Indeed, and some choices seem to follow the logic "just because we can" rather
than usability concerns. And the lag. Guys, if you want just a little hope of
success take care of the lag first. It is noticeable despite the guy doing the
best to be very careful, so my guess is in normal usage the lack of
responsiveness would be infuriating.

------
R_Edward
How long until I can get my hands on that and load it in my Transformer Prime?

------
mnicole
Looks interesting, but using Helvetica Nueue Light/Extra Light for headers was
a poor accessibility choice.

